# chicago blizzard, pics and vids.



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

you'll have to wait for the vids, im still working on them, but here is a bunch of pics.

give me some time to post before responding.

camera phone pics first


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

more phone pics


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

some more pics from the phones


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

and more phone pics


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

and now some pics from my camera..


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

and some more pics..


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

lots more pics.............


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

these guys are a little behind, we are doing final clean ups already..last pic


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

welcome home pics. county left me some fun..


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

more driveway pics


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

now some randoms driving around..


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

and some more randoms


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

and now some more plowing pics.....


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

oops forgot the pics, lol


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

the state covering the entrance again...


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

and even more pics......bored yet?


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

more truck pics.....


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

and more..............


----------



## teamgreendude (Aug 23, 2008)

That mustang one kills me :laughing::laughing: I was wondering were you and eric have been ? Are you and him still working together ? or is he still around ? Some of those pics are exactly what what my commercial sidewalks looked like 2 weeks ago, but in the spring I'm putting a 9'2'' boss v on my 2500hd diesel. No more using my toro 2450's for driveways I'M SO F%&KING SICK OF STUPID RESIDENTIAL DRIVES :realmad::realmad:


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

wall of shame photos.....yes i got stuck and so did eric.


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

and the broken a frame i plowed with for two days..


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

and a few driveway pics......


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

i think thats it for pics, ill work on video, its alot to go through still.


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

Nice work. Eric looks so proud next to his stuck truck!


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

great pics bryan.........cant wait to see the video


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Looks good Bryan. The "new" ford looks really good. Is that still the same boss v that went through hell and back on your dodge?

Eric's going big time now, tandem axle in place of the f450?


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (May 11, 2010)

First is a drift that was to be hand cleared

the second two were from my second mobile office of the storm, by the way single speed skids suck!


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

Great pics, I liied them a lot, Thanks for sharing


----------



## Omran (Oct 10, 2009)

Man I seen your Avatar, I could not pay any more attention for the Snow pictures, Dude take it easy on us LOL


----------



## KMBertog (Sep 9, 2010)

pics look good! it was one helluva storm!


----------

